# New 1/18 Track opening soon



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

There is a new 1/18 track opening soon here in Ct. Called Drive Raceway! The plan now is to be Running only BRP cars in the Stock class. But they will have an Open Mod class as well. Still collecting and getting new racers and moving forward quickly. As of right now it will be opening in the month of October. There will be a full Hobby store at the track as well as an online ebay Store. There is plans to have some trophie races and maybe a Money race if there is interest in having one. But it will be a regular Sat club racing.
I have known the owners for more than 25 years. He has been into RC for 20 years or more. He has a great grasp on the RC racers wants and dis-wants Which is why things should go well for the track. Here is A link check it out http://www.driverchobbies.com/forum/index.php There is more info on thier forum. Should be an awsome track and AWSOME Fun!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey what about running my Losi mini Slider ? ? or the MT18 ? ?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey, whats with the avatatr.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

suckfish said:


> Hey what about running my Losi mini Slider ? ? or the MT18 ? ?


Still working on what classes to run besides the stock class. There will be a Mod class. Check back for updates!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Our brushless class is working out good !!! 4200 KVA motor fixed gear 14/49 at the track We run 4 cell. It is fast and competitive :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Our brushless class is working out good !!! 4200 KVA motor fixed gear 14/49 at the track We run 4 cell. It is fast and competitive :thumbsup:


Bud we have been talking about it. We want to run Lipo as well. We are still working on the classes and the rules. Things seem to be moving along.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

all you suckas are going DOWN!!!!! last season I think I lost 2 races out of ummmmm hmmm how many? lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ecoastrc said:


> Bud we have been talking about it. We want to run Lipo as well. We are still working on the classes and the rules. Things seem to be moving along.


 
Lipo is toooo fast :drunk:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

omnis85 said:


> all you suckas are going DOWN!!!!! last season I think I lost 2 races out of ummmmm hmmm how many? lol


Does this mean Im going to win the bet again MR. K.K. What was it this time??? Oh thats right the Omni in the garage. LMAO!!!!!!!
Cant wait to be on the track with you again!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Lipo is toooo fast :drunk:


I was thinking that it might be. So thats why it was put on hold.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> I was thinking that it might be. So thats why it was put on hold.


Actually Lipo may be Fast but that's why we race is too goo FAST isnt it ? ? LOL.. We will be testing out running brushless and Lipo's during the start of the season to see whether the track will handle it. Just to give an update the rules have been posted.

Now to Omni cant wait to get you out on the track again 

OBAMA


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Hey, whats with the avatatr.


Don, cant help it I'm an Old Fart :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Well that makes two of us. I'll be 70 in October.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well we are getting there! Another couple weeks and construction on the track will begin!(Oct.4th) Really looking forward to getting this ball rolling!
Plenti of stock!
And all rules are now posted.
Here's our run-down of how it's going to role this season:

STOCK BRP Class

1. BRP SC18V2M chassis,

2. Team Associated part # 21210 370 motor ONLY.

3. 4-cell Ni-Mh  2/3 cells , up to 1600 MAh.

4. stock car body ONLY (provided in kit).

5. Foam tires.(provided in kit)

6. 3mm legal ride height.

7. Rear wing (only wing allowed is provided in kit).

8. only modification allowed is a FRONT bumper. (must not protrude from body or be wider than track width of front tires). This is a recommended option.

This class is intended to keep costs down and provide a opportunity to try out the oval racing scene.
NO chassis/body modification allowed. MUST be assembled and run in stock, "out-of-box" form.

**NOTE** Transponders MUST be visible thru front windshield on ALL cars!


STOCK BRP Youth Class (12 & under).

Same regulations as STOCK BRP Class



C.O.T. Truck Series MOD. BRP

1. Any BRP chassis ( V2M, or LTO) or DRIVE chassis .

2. ANY 370 size motor. (NO BRUSHLESS)

3. BRP C.O.T. truck body (no body modifications allowed, ie. flaring)

4. 4-cell NI-Mh 2/3 cells up to 2000 MAh.

5. foam tires.

6. Rear wing no taller than 3/4 of an inch.

7. 3mm legal ride height.

8. front bumper is allowed (must not protrude from body & not be wider than front track width).


**NOTE** Transponders MUST be visible thru front windshield on ALL cars!



STOCK SCALPEL

1. stock Scalpel chassis ONLY.

2. Stock Scalpel body . (no body modifications allowed, ie. flaring)

3. Team Associated part # 21210 370 motor ONLY.

4. foam tires.

5. 4-cell Ni-Mh 2/3 cells , up to 1600 MAh.

6. 3mm legal ride height.

7. Rear wing no taller than 1 inch.

**NOTE** Transponders MUST be visible thru front windshield on ALL cars!



No restriction on traction compounds.
There will be an air compressor track-side.
We are planning on a track tire truer as well. (arbor design is in the works)

EVERY heat/race will require 4 corner marshals.

New classes are WELCOME & ENCOURAGED Must be 3 to compete. Must run foam tires and meet the track requirements. See staff for any questions.

DRIVE RACEWAY is looking forward to hosting some good club racing!!


Simple.....easy......cheap = some good club racing!!

*COME ON BY AND CHECK US OUT!*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bud, how did the racing go this weekend?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> Bud, how did the racing go this weekend?


It was canceled Freddies Mom was sick so We are resheduling it.

Rules look good hope this season brings lots of interest in 1/18th scale which is a Fun competitive and cost effective class :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> It was canceled Freddies Mom was sick so We are resheduling it.
> 
> Rules look good hope this season brings lots of interest in 1/18th scale which is a Fun competitive and cost effective class :thumbsup:


I also 2nd that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BoboO,

How's the dust? Been eatin' it all afternoon??

It will pay-off in the end!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guy's, good to know a seasoned pro approves!!:thumbsup:

I really like the interest already and we haven't even laid a lap down!!

I'm getting antsy, looking forward to some good fun!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

are we ready to Race Yet !!! Thanks Magz dust is stuck in my nose..:drunk:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Build it we will come an RACE on the Edge


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL!!

Building packs here.....


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

YUP........

_RACIN on the EDGE at the LEDGE_:thumbsup:

pretty good tag for an old fart(as U stated)


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

you mean youve got a soldering station that actually works LOL LOL


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

The track banner arrived today!! Looks EXCELLENT!!

The decals and street signs are now ordered! (wanted to make sure the banner was as good as he said it was going to be before going after the "heavy hit")

They are, so he got all our business!!! This guy is SHARP!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

*Racing on the Edge at the Ledge*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> you mean youve got a soldering station that actually works LOL LOL


Yeah, right!!!

I'm in heaven with this one!! My tips came in today too!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Were has Little Timmy been??

No resent post from him?? .... He's probably talking to his cars by now!! 
He's itchin' too!

His Monster ride looks real good!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Were has Little Timmy been??
> 
> No resent post from him?? .... He's probably talking to his cars by now!!
> He's itchin' too!
> ...


Talking to MX bikes have not done much with the cars. Mx racing is almost over cant wait to get behind that Futaba again and burn some laps. Which batterys???? Do they have the same letters as my full name????


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Talking to MX bikes have not done much with the cars. Mx racing is almost over cant wait to get behind that Futaba again and burn some laps. Which batterys???? Do they have the same letters as my full name????


Yeah, with 3 bikes I bet UR going crazy!!!!

Come on Tim, U know I aint rolling over that easy....... give up the latest speed secret?????? .....U nuts!! 






.........Well, ..O.K. ...... *YES* 1600's


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Yeah, with 3 bikes I bet UR going crazy!!!!
> 
> Come on Tim, U know I aint rolling over that easy....... give up the latest speed secret?????? .....U nuts!!
> 
> ...


Its not a secret when someone already knows. You know its hard to pull one over on me as its hard to pull one over on you. But I know you still think I had one over on you when we raced MONTVILLE!!! Dont you!!!:lol:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Its not a secret when someone already knows. You know its hard to pull one over on me as its hard to pull one over on you. But I know you still think I had one over on you when we raced MONTVILLE!!! Dont you!!!:lol:


LISTEN 2 ME........

U can't do what U did at Montville to me without a hook-up!!

I *know* U.... U STILL laugh and can't look me in the eye! And I KNOW who U were buddying up with then! 
I tried EVERYTHING, & I mean EVERYTHING to beat U those few LONG weeks!!

And YES, ............................. it still boggles my mind!!!!!!!!!!:freak:

Did U really need 2 bring that up?? ......... AGAIN??? *LOL*!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

On another note:

This is another year, 2010 season. U better have UR game on!!
And I HOPE U have been doing UR homework??!!



*BECAUSE I HAVE!!*:wave:




U have some catching up to do................BUDDY


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

U two are both nuts I will be smacking you both on the track this year.. Be Ready


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> On another note:
> 
> This is another year, 2010 season. U better have UR game on!!
> And I HOPE U have been doing UR homework??!!
> ...


*OH YES ITS ON AGAIN YAHOOO!!!*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> U two are both nuts I will be smacking you both on the track this year.. Be Ready


Hey BoboO, we R gonna try something new this year, ............ oval(*OVAL*)..semi-circle, kinda like round, U know like going round+round Turn LEFT only type racing.
Not obstacle coarse lap challenges........ O.K. buddy!! LOL :dude::dude:..:thumbsup:



Yeah, ...... I went there..:tongue:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> *OH YES ITS ON AGAIN YAHOOO!!!*


Once again!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Hey BoboO, we R gonna try something new this year, ............ oval(*OVAL*)..semi-circle, kinda like round, U know like going round+round Turn LEFT only type racing.
> Not obstacle coarse lap challenges........ O.K. buddy!! LOL :dude::dude:..:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Okay well just Cuz I can race with the big boy toys and turn both ways , jump thru the air, I'm not to worried about only having to turn LEFT.. That and my new Chassis will smoke you all.. Like I said Before BRING IT :dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Okay well just Cuz I can race with the big boy toys and turn both ways , jump thru the air, I'm not to worried about only having to turn LEFT.. That and my new Chassis will smoke you all.. Like I said Before BRING IT :dude:


OH BOY............

can't wait to test that chassis!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

lEAVING WORK AFTER i TYPE THIS .. CYA SOON


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Can't wait for the racing to get started!

Seems like I have been building cars for month's & everything else
to get this ball rolling!!




Heats going in Wed./Thurs. (BIG THANKS to HAMBONE/ecoastrc) and the ceiling will be completed soon there after. Then they start right away on track construction & walls, doors, trans. counters, etc. etc.

We are almost there, looking to role off for the first day of racing on Sat. Oct. 17th?
Hope everything goes as planned!!!!!!
Got A LOT to do!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey midgetracer81,
How's the build going?


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

Magz02 said:


> Hey midgetracer81,
> How's the build going?


slow havn't had enough rainy days


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I hear ya!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Magz, well I got all my transfers on the Truck body , holy crap is that alot of work.. M&M is going be tough.. Over all color will be Yellow with Red Green Blue M&M on the hood, Numbers on the door an roof will be White Silver & Grey. Side M&M guys on one will be White & Red the other White & Green. I'll try an post some pic's tomorrow Tanks for the hook up..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

U got it!!

...Glad 2 help!

After I repair my "mistake" on the CAT car I'll B ready 4 paint too.
This is an easy one, nice and simple for opening day.

U R right though, those R some EXCELLENT masks!!!!



And a BIG *THANKS* to Tom(tw78911sc) for the mask work!!!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

suckfish said:


> Hey Magz, well I got all my transfers on the Truck body , holy crap is that alot of work.. M&M is going be tough.. Over all color will be Yellow with Red Green Blue M&M on the hood, Numbers on the door an roof will be White Silver & Grey. Side M&M guys on one will be White & Red the other White & Green. I'll try an post some pic's tomorrow Tanks for the hook up..


Your welcome!!!!


----------



## Billy00gunz (Sep 28, 2009)

can"t wait game on


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Billy00gunz said:


> can"t wait game on


Hey, U found UR way in!

Thanks for the help today on the track work! It's cool to C the drivers coming by and lending a hand!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Timmy, U still on?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Did you want help later today for the lumber run? ? what's a good time?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

No lumber today, Bill got called in to work.

..bummer....

maybe tomorrow?? Tim is supposed to B coming with the furnace tomorrow and starting to install it.

Come on down & hang-out BTW... that C.O.T truck looks *SWEET!!!!*

Here's a pic. he sent me via cell:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey that's my Truck.... WTF lol jk The picture doesnt do it justice.. The thing came out wicked nice for a old fart like me.. Gentlemen get ready to start your Engines..!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

couple weeks..........


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim, How U making out with the Scalpel?

All my bodies came in today from the painter, we ready!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay well I thought I would beat Mike to the Post.. Here is Drive Raceway Track is built.. 
and can you beleive this is the Owner







but really here's the Track


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

U R an A**HOLE....old-man!!!!!!:thumbsup:

After the in-field is completed tomorrow I will post a FINISHED shot.

.......not a half-a*s'd shot......:tongue::tongue:..:wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> U R an A**HOLE....old-man!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> After the in-field is completed tomorrow I will post a FINISHED shot.
> 
> .......not a half-a*s'd shot......:tongue::tongue:..:wave:


Okay DJ Mikey...the bill is in the mail.. LOL :wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

U got some good runs in tonight!

I wound-up shavin' a bit more off and ran a bunch of 2.63's

She's pretty quick!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> U got some good runs in tonight!
> 
> I wound-up shavin' a bit more off and ran a bunch of 2.63's
> 
> She's pretty quick!!


Yeah i'll get down there had too much sawdust in my eyes, nose and throat..


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Turned alot of laps in the past 3 days. Track is awsome! Grove is slowly coming in. Mike Im having a blast just running laps and passing the wheel back and forth while we test and tune. Video coming soon!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok here it is the First Unofficial race on the new track. I posted it up on Youtube for all to see. Mikey and Joey (both 7 years old) sawing the wheel off running thier cars. Both running Brp out of the box stock SC18V2M Way to go boys. The Boss lady running the computer for the first time. Awsome job!! And Bill and Pat being the first official corner marshals. Thanks guys!! And MR MAGZ watching It All with a big Grin!!!Concrats Bro and Thanks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Injoy


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Yeah i'll get down there had too much sawdust in my eyes, nose and throat..


Yeah, I KNOW that!!

U coming down Thurs. or Fri.?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

GREAT job boy's, U guy's ran real nice!! :thumbsup:

53 laps most in the hi-4's and 5's


Tim the video was a great idea!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Yeah, I KNOW that!!
> 
> U coming down Thurs. or Fri.?


Well i was thinking of coming down Today, but wifey is thinking otherwise...?? And Thursday I've got the UPS mman coming to my house three times so you know I aint missing that... But I'll be down all weekend and Monday off So we'll get some Laps down.. I've still got to close up the trailer too.. Awesome job Guys on the vid..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't blame U waitin' on the UPS man!!!
Got lots of goodies coming in!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jUST DONT TELL ME wife....~!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Lookin GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

That is one sweet table track. What are the overall dimensions? Also what is the racing surface?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!!

It looks to be about the same size as out BRP track. 41' groove, give/take. Our surace is painted plywood running 4-AA batteries and the Parma 16-D motors with 9/52 gearing.

We are also running the same transponder/timing sytem you guys are. One thing you may run into is short/missing laps. If you do what is happening is the "eye" that is closest to the other lane is picking up the transponders. We found that by adding a business card as the side of the last eye, blocked the receiver enough to stop the trouble.

Have a blast with it, it looks GREAT!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Donald Deutsch said:


> That is one sweet table track. What are the overall dimensions? Also what is the racing surface?


Table is 24' x 11'-6" with the infield a foot wide. 3/4 tonque an groove plywd with the cheapest carpet Home Depot sells..:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ScottH said:


> That is AWESOME!!!
> 
> It looks to be about the same size as out BRP track. 41' groove, give/take. Our surace is painted plywood running 4-AA batteries and the Parma 16-D motors with 9/52 gearing.
> 
> ...


We ran into that prob. last season on another track, it was an irratating fix! So I know were you are coming from. THANK You for the info!!
The stock class is running the Team Associated 21210 370 motor with 1400 to 1600's And the mod. class is running their choice of 370 motor with 1500's(Team Scream) Most all motors are 17T we do have 1 19T guy. This class is VERY fast!! Just tonight tuning I pulled a 2.25. Today we installed corner netting(it IS needed!):thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Lookin GOOD :thumbsup:


We'll B calling U soon!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> jUST DONT TELL ME wife....~!!!!!


That's gonna cost U!! LOL!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> That's gonna cost U!! LOL!!


Doesn't she cost me enough already!!! I knew it would.. LOL


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

*CORNER NETTING!!!* I love it!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Those mod. trucks are so *FAST* , 1 bumble and these things become airborne twisting missiles!!!!
The netting works.........................!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Cant wait to tear it up Tonight... TGIF


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

Magz02 said:


> Today we installed corner netting(it IS needed!):thumbsup:


Would love to see more vids! 

Have fun! Looks like a great place to race.


----------



## Fordguy1984 (Oct 9, 2009)

Those little guys can run. Make my driving look like doggie dookie

Heres a video of shawns RC sorry if this may be in the wrong spot. If so you can move it.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BillSmithBooks said:


> Would love to see more vids!
> 
> Have fun! Looks like a great place to race.


There will DEF. be more video, our video/driver is at his son's last moto-cross race for the season. He'll be back soon for more coverage!

Wait till ya C the mod.s run!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> There will DEF. be more video, our video/driver is at his son's last moto-cross race for the season. He'll be back soon for more coverage!
> 
> Wait till ya C the mod.s run!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Welp we are all done with MX racing. Now all my attention is back on RC racing. I will be there all week if the track owner will allow it. I will be bringing a tri pod and seting it up so we can video some more racing. I will make sure too get some good shots of the truck class so you guys can see just how freaking fast these thing are. :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Welp we are all done with MX racing. Now all my attention is back on RC racing. I will be there all week if the track owner will allow it. *(He really means if the WIFE doesn't Kill him LOL)* I will be bringing a tri pod and seting it up so we can video some more racing. I will make sure too get some good shots of the truck class so you guys can see just how freaking fast these thing are. :thumbsup:


Timbo We missd you this Weekend..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

C'mon down Timmy!!!

We ran a bunch of stock's this whole weekend. They are by far the leading class
all the guy's are REAL happy with this class!! Those SC18V2M's are just so damn fun!! Right out of the box *FUN*!! Real easy to set-up and wheel around this track!! 
We just vid. 1 of the mod. practice runs, should be up soon? :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Suckfish... UR rides looked very good this weekend!

But....

......

............. next time U leave 4 Taco Bell U better take MY order!! LOL!!!:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim Heath at the wheel, dialing in his Mod. Truck for this Saturday's opening day race!

2.37 sec. his fastest lap ............ for now???

These trucks are....FAST!!!

Honestly the vid. does NO justice to how fast they are!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wait till You get about 6 cars on the track :woohoo:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Suckfish... UR rides looked very good this weekend!
> 
> But....
> 
> ...


U got it MY BAD.... But I did take care of the Boss Lady :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Wait till You get about 6 cars on the track :woohoo:


right...right.... should be REAL interesting!!


Good thing there is only 4 in this class as of today!


Keep that thought in mind and we'll C how big the parts order is on Mon. !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: LOL!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Bumper cutting commencing as I type... BooYaaa


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> right...right.... should be REAL interesting!!
> 
> 
> Good thing there is only 4 in this class as of today!
> ...


 
They don't break


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Been trying hard for 2 seasons now NEVER broke one YET!!!!:thumbsup:

I passed that chassis down to my son for this year and it's his turn to punish it!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Bumper cutting commencing as I type... BooYaaa



Hey, remember to open up the center a bit more.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> Been trying hard for 2 seasons now NEVER broke one YET!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I passed that chassis down to my son for this year and it's his turn to punish it!!


 
I think over the years I have seen 3 T Plates break one of those was from a steped on car. You don't have to worry about that though :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim,
U coming out tonight, for practice/tune?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Right Bud, we should B clear of accidental step-on's.

Corner marshals will B working hard this weekend!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Tim,
> U coming out tonight, for practice/tune?


No I wish I could to much to do on the honey do list!!! But I will be there tomarrow!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

COOL, i be'll down tomorrow too... ready to race....:thumbsup:


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

should be down tonight to run some laps.hopfully get on the track with some other cars or trucks


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

That was a fun night of running!
Felt good to really get on the track for a change!!!!
Lovin' that set-up too!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Will C how it holds for the weekend?

Found Tim's problem with the traction role, the T-plate front mount elongated due to NOT checking it! And this caused rear steer when he was cornering.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Let the Crashfest begin..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim's got some real cool vid. from last night!
I'm sure that it will B up soon?
Mod. R starting to come in, 2nd heat and the main was MUCH better!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well the main was probly better cuz only three cars.. lol Awesome racing lastnight guys & gal:thumbsup: Cant wait for sat..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Tim's got some real cool vid. from last night!
> I'm sure that it will B up soon?
> Mod. R starting to come in, 2nd heat and the main was MUCH better!!


Post them up Hambone:dude:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

suckfish said:


> Post them up Hambone:dude:


Camera still at the track and video is on the track computer. They will be posted soon. 
On an other note. OMG it was a blast running last night. I can not wait to race on Sat. The mod class is going to be a blast. The practice race was not that bad. Some more time with tuning and this is going to be freaking awsome!!!! 
WAY TO GO MIKEY!!!! The track and the store are getting better each day!!!
Bud has to be loving you right now.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wait till U C what we pull out of the box for the first OFFICIAL race......

..... just a little sometin'..sometin' :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





Les than 24 and we R rollin!!!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

First race is in the record books now!! Here's the results:

Oct. 17th.....First Official Race Results

A Main Youth Class



4th place Matt Miller

3rd place Jon Miller

2nd place Joey Roberts

1st place Mike Magliano III


B Main Stock Class



3rd place Bob Roundy

2nd place Pat Broderick

1st place Paula Heath



A Main Stock Class



3rd place Bill Gifford

2nd place Tim Roberts

1st place Tim Heath


A Main Modified Truck Class



3rd place Bob Roundy

2nd place Tim Roberts

1st place Tim Heath

Congratulations to ALL the drivers!!!!!
The wife & I thank you all very much for the help and support!!!
We had some fantastic racing today!!
Had a few "NEW" drivers taking home some nice hardware!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Concourse shot

Youth A-Main









Matt Miller









Jon Miller









Joey Roberts









Mikey Magliano III


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Stock B-Main









Bob Roundy









Pat Broderick









Paula Heath


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Stock A-Main








Bill Gifford









Tim Roberts









Tim Heath


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

A.Main Modified Truck








Bob Roundy









Tim Roberts









Tim Heath


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Man It was Blast today!! Real close racing!!! I cant wait for the next race!! Thank you to Mike and Chrissie for a wonderfull day of racing!! Nice Job!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vid. from race day should be up today.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great to see You all had a good time :thumbsup: 
Nice race report also!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Great to see You all had a good time :thumbsup:
> Nice race report also!!!!!!!!!


Bud you have made an awsome reliable car.:thumbsup: Racers cant beat the cost vs fun factor. I have decided after racing yesterday to be totally done with 1/10th oval racing and all the rule changes and constant price increase. Thanks for making RC oval racing fun again!!!!


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

This seems like the start of something really cool. Congrats.

I really think this type of racing could do a lot to broaden the hobby...affordable, fun, durable. And you can run them in a lot less space than 1/10th.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I couldn't agree more with the last 2 posts!!!

And thanks for the kind words!!!!


video of the Mains are uploading as we speak!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have known and the local racers here have for Years that the BRP cars are the way to go. Just need more of the world to find out.
All I will race anymore is the BRP thought of going 1/12th this winter checked pricing :drunk: forget it.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's 1 video, the rest are coming when I get more patients!! This uploading takes FOR-EVER!!!!!!!!!

False alarm...... wont upload yet have to reformat for hobbytalk.


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

Magz02 said:


> Here's 1 video, the rest are coming when I get more patients!! This uploading takes FOR-EVER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> False alarm...... wont upload yet have to reformat for hobbytalk.


Better get the boss lady to do it


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I tell U what, ..... I would much rather B racin' than doing this comp. crap!!!

I am SO lost!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Youth Main


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I JUST got the right link & U got it up Tim!!!

Thanks brother!!!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> I JUST got the right link & U got it up Tim!!!
> 
> Thanks brother!!!!!


No problem!!!!


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BillSmithBooks said:


> Looks like a blast!


More to come !!!! Unfortunately we dont have any video from the mod main. but do from all the others!!! Keep checking back they will be posted soon!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

it was!!!
Everyone enjoyed the day!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

The MOD. A Main was lost in space!!

Damn, was a TIGHT race too!!!(between 2nd & 3rd)


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

*Drive Raceway opening day Mains videos*

Here are the rest!!! *INJOY*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Tim For Posting Them!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice Job on the vids.. wish we got the truck Mod.. Next week Lol


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe even Thursday's race?


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Can you handle it if im not there to set the camera up LOL!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I can run it just not download to well!!


Ball buster!!!:dude:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How often ar You Guys running?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thursday's & Saturday's Bud, with Tues. as a P.M. test-n-Tune


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Will B callin' ya Fri. 


Need more goods!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

DJ Mike, remember to post that we are running on Sunday next week instead of Sat. because of Holloween. And yes we will have Football on the satilite Boo


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Like I told U last night............

...... it aint on the tube unless it's powered by an internal combustion device!!!!

Not Gatorade!!!!!

Gonna post the end-of-month dates tonight, thanks for looking out!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well I will be watching football as it is more of a religon for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I know, I know....

U can put it on in the other room.

C U tomorrow, go get some rest!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck with your races this weekend Bud!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yours too !!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally got a A-Main vid of the Mod. trucks!!!:thumbsup:

Look 4 it tomorrow....


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you guys ever had more fun??

These things are a blast aren't they?

BTW, that bumper one of you guys made looks pretty neat.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Once again it was an awsome day of racing. I still can't believe how much abuse these cars can take. My seven year old and I share the same car we just swap the body. He runs in the youth class. And it gets banged up real bad and even flys off the track. I then take the car change the battery and the body and put it in the A main and chase down the big cheese and the tracks TQ record. BUD you the Man!!!!!!!!

The bumper was orginaly made by the track owner Magz then Our elder Racer Suckfish started to make them. They are awsome, and as rugged as these cars are. Believe me the bumpers have done there job more than once. It really saves the servo in a front or head on hit.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ScottH said:


> Have you guys ever had more fun??
> 
> These things are a blast aren't they?
> 
> BTW, that bumper one of you guys made looks pretty neat.


:thumbsup: also available at Drive Raceway:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ScottH said:


> Have you guys ever had more fun??
> 
> These things are a blast aren't they?
> 
> BTW, that bumper one of you guys made looks pretty neat.


Gave up the EXPENSIVE 1/10 scene for these!!
Never looked back and am STILL havin' a BLAST!!!!!!
Those are Bob's, I created them and when demand got greater than my time he thankfully took over!! He cuts them all by hand as I did.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quick refresher:

DRIVE RACEWAY

TQ & track record to date: 

Stock is a 2.437 by Driver Mike Magliano Jr.(magz02):thumbsup:

Mod. Truck is a 2.173 by Driver Tim Heath(midgetracer81):thumbsup:

Come on down and have some fun with us!! Some close wheel-to-wheel racing with some great people & even a chance to put your name in those TQ spots!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Bud, How'd the racin' go this weekend?

Got a question 4 ya....

How would a small group of club racers find out the where's & when's of 1 of those bigger BRP races out in your area??
Like dates & lodging and that kinda good stuff.
Our group has been chattin' about the possibility of being able to come up for some wheelin' & I figured I could see if it's do'able or not? 
Doesn't hurt to ask, right?
Would be real good to put faces on all the names!!:thumbsup:

Lets C were it takes us.............


Thanks,
Mike


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ROAD TRIP...??? On the BUS Count me in !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Quick refresher:
> 
> DRIVE RACEWAY
> 
> ...


Stock is a 2.437 by Driver Mike Magliano Jr.(um i think i need to correct you I thought I had 2.317 in Stock ? ? hmm


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

suckfish said:


> ROAD TRIP...??? On the BUS Count me in !!! :thumbsup:


ME TOO!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

suckfish said:


> Stock is a 2.437 by Driver Mike Magliano Jr.(um i think i need to correct you I thought I had 2.317 in Stock ? ? hmm


NOW NOW MR Suckfish dont make it any harder for me please. 2.437 is the correct number. LOL If he got a 2.317 in stock he had a mod motor in that thing. Cause the mods are turning that time.LOL


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> NOW NOW MR Suckfish dont make it any harder for me please. 2.437 is the correct number. LOL If he got a 2.317 in stock he had a mod motor in that thing. Cause the mods are turning that time.LOL


No that was from my stock car.... Honest:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey shouldnt u be working... we practicing tomorrow??


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> ROAD TRIP...??? On the BUS Count me in !!! :thumbsup:


YUP!!!!!!!
BUT, we will have to change the lettering from BIRDS BUS to *BRP BUS*!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Stock is a 2.437 by Driver Mike Magliano Jr.(um i think i need to correct you I thought I had 2.317 in Stock ? ? hmm


UUUmmmm, I SERIOUSLY DOUBTING THAT!!!!! LOL!!

.....nice try though!

U could try to "EARN" that title though......:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> No that was from my stock car.... Honest:thumbsup:


U R such a BUL**IT'R BoboO!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

:beatdeadhorse:A guy's gotta Try


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Magz02 said:


> Hey Bud, How'd the racin' go this weekend?
> 
> Got a question 4 ya....
> 
> ...


*HERE IS THE REMAINING RACES WE HAVE...
IF YOUR PLANNING A ROAD TRIP. 
NOT SURE ABOUT LODGING MAYBE BUD OR FREDDIE COULD FIND THAT OUT.:thumbsup:*


Nov 7th at the gate
Nov 21 back to Freddies
Dec 5,19 at Freddies
Jan 2010 2,16,30 at Freddies
Feb 13,27 at Freddies
Mar 13 last points race at Freddies
Mar 20 3rd annual Fig 8 roadoval race and awards at Freddies


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> Hey Bud, How'd the racin' go this weekend?
> 
> Got a question 4 ya....
> 
> ...


That would be a Long road trip 10 Hrs or more. See dates posted.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Bud, you've obviously never been on the Bus with Mike behind the wheel.. We make it in 8.. LOL


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

They put 500 ponies and a pair of turbo's under her.

That wasn't put there for ballast, right??

So I use it, ....... all of it!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> They put 500 ponies and a pair of turbo's under her.
> 
> That wasn't put there for ballast, right??
> 
> So I use it, ....... all of it!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thats the way we have rolled sence the age of 16......:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Doors open at 5:30 tomorrow.

Thursday night racing!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Doors open at 5:30 tomorrow.
> 
> Thursday night racing!


So I shouldn't come early to get the track up to heat ? ?:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks 4 comin' down early and getting everything done!!:thumbsup:

Was an incredible night of racing!!!!
What a FAST A-Main Stock run!!!

3 drivers

113 laps 

*ALL 3 with TQ & Track record of 2.437!!!*

Tim Heath
Mike Magliano Jr.
Tim Roberts


31 laps on the TQ pace begining.....middle...... & end!!! TOTAL


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

*official Finishing​*
What a wild night of racing!!!!!

First heat off, everyone out there was traction rolling!! Bumped up the thermostat and that corrected that!

Thank you to all the drivers!!! Your support is greatly appreciated!!!!

Here's the goods!!

B-Main Stock

3rd Pat Broderick 2.812 (1st time out with new TX, still dialing her in)
Keep your eyes on these 2!
2nd Chris Murray 2.50 (1st time out with his own car.... not bad at all!)

1st Bob Roundy 2.563


A-Main Stock


3rd Tim Roberts 2.437 TQ & Track Record!!!!! -6

2nd Mike Magliano Jr. 2.437 TQ & Track Record -3

1st Tim Heath 2.437 TQ & Track Record!!!!! 113
113 FAST laps!!!!!........................................ who is gonna break this one?? It is turning into some dialed racing!!!!!
Lets see what next week or Sunday brings???


A-Main MOD.


4th Mike Magliano Jr. 2.500 DNF(thermal'd) 68 laps (might wanna put some kinda time into this bucket of monkey's?)

3rd Tim Roberts 2.625 this truck is coming in!

2nd Bob Roundy 2.687(hey, ..... U beat us!!! 

1st Tim Heath 2.313 !!! It is DIALED!!! He has done a FANTASTIC job with this truck!:thumbsup:





We have a forcasted/predicted 2.300's in the stock class & under 2's in the MOD.
THINK WE CAN DO IT???


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

What length heats/mains are you guys running?

Also what motor/battery combos in the classes?

What is the run line of your track?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ScottH said:


> What length heats/mains are you guys running?
> 
> We have been running 4 min. Heats with 5 min Mains
> Also what motor/battery combos in the classes?
> ...


Well the track is 24' X 11.5' so roughly a 44' run line


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Sounds close to ours. Our track is about 41' in the groove. We run the Parma 16D motor and 4AA NiMh batteries.

Are you guys running 4-cell in both stock and mod?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, 4-cell in both.

Saddle or 3 with 1 on top. seems to B choice in stock 
& flat 4 in mod.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

COOL!!!

We are racing tomorrow at Lakeland, gettin' an itchy trigger finger here and ready to RACE.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We aren't open tomorrow, to many family guy's and they gotta bring their 
rug-rats trick or treating. (this includes me!!LOL)
But we will B back at it Sunday we rescheduled knowing attendance would B low.
I have some MOD. vids. I need to download, U would like those!!

The best of luck to ya, tomorrow!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Scott,
Were is Lakeland Speedway?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sun. morning guy's/gals. 

nice-n-early...... breakfast will B hot!

Just like a Sat. schedule!!

Should B a quick day though, a few drivers wont B there due to previous plans.

Looking like 11 drivers tomorrow?

C U all there!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Another awesome day of Racing and my Cars were hooked up..:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Magz02 said:


> Scott,
> Were is Lakeland Speedway?


Hueytown, Alabama. I posted some vids on youtube of our track. Do a search on there for scotth7400.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

OK all you east coast BRP racers who is up for a 9 1/2 hour road trip for some awesome racing fun??????


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *HERE IS THE REMAINING RACES WE HAVE...
> IF YOUR PLANNING A ROAD TRIP.
> NOT SURE ABOUT LODGING MAYBE BUD OR FREDDIE COULD FIND THAT OUT.:thumbsup:*
> 
> ...


*PICK A DATE...WE'LL BE HERE.:thumbsup:
HOPE IT HAPPENS...WE'LL HAVE A BLAST.*


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

sign me up pick a date:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

DJ66 said:


> *PICK A DATE...WE'LL BE HERE.:thumbsup:
> HOPE IT HAPPENS...WE'LL HAVE A BLAST.*


WE are coming with a min of 4 of us.. trying for 6 we think the weekend of the 5th or 19th of Dec.. Ill keep you posted!!!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

ecoastrc said:


> WE are coming with a min of 4 of us.. trying for 6 we think the weekend of the 5th or 19th of Dec.. Ill keep you posted!!!


*COOOL!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ScottH said:


> Hueytown, Alabama. I posted some vids on youtube of our track. Do a search on there for scotth7400.


Going to check it out .... thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

The 5th was a plan until my wife reminded me that weekend was our sons pinewood derby racing. OOOoops?

So here is the date we are now currently working on...... Nov 21 back to Freddies

I believe we are just waiting on 1 guy to check with work?

4 is still the #. 
We are planning on leaving CT. at like 7PM on that Thurs. and having coffee with Freddie in the morning!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> The 5th was a plan until my wife reminded me that weekend was our sons pinewood derby racing. OOOoops?
> 
> So here is the date we are now currently working on...... Nov 21 back to Freddies
> 
> ...


Guy's it was decided lastnight that the 21st is the Date.. *All aboard the BRP BUS for OHIO*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We are def. coming Nov 21 back to Freddies!!!!:wave:

Might even have 5 guy's?

U all .... ready for us??????? :freak:


Freddie, fire that coffee pot up!!!!!! LOL!!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*FANTASTIC....WE'LL BE READY.:thumbsup:*


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

DJ66 said:


> *FANTASTIC....WE'LL BE READY.:thumbsup:*


Good Cuz were gonna BRING IT!!... That's assuming we dont have too much 
FUN on the bus ride out:dude:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget to bring it all


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Good Cuz were gonna BRING IT!!... That's assuming we dont have too much
> FUN on the bus ride out:dude:


Don't go jinxin' yourself ........


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget to bring it all


Dont U worry that bus will be packed full:freak:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh Boy........


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Oh Boy........


No worries Cuz it's really just about having FUN 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Roger that!..:thumbsup:


Mikey's FIRED-UP!!!!!


PLUS, he knows he can race too!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike and I went through the BRP bus on Sunday.. Things rolling along nicely...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Mike and I went through the BRP bus on Sunday.. Things rolling along nicely...


Yeah...... for U!!!!


I just dropped 5 bills on 4 new house batteries for the thing!!!!...OUCH!!!:freak:

and $34.95 a PIECE for wipers!!!! (that was cost too!!)


But we ready!!! All fluids, tires ............ beer! All check so we ready to role!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Look At Like This Its All Set For Florida Now!! Cause You Would Have To Have Done It For That Trip!!!! IS IT TIME TO GO YET????


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm ready to go now!!!

Really looking forward to this!!!

I would LOVE to see this grow!!!:thumbsup:

Maybe we need to sit down and discuss this with Bud and the area racers?

We could be starting something that could potentially get very big!!?:thumbsup:

Why not........


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Look At Like This Its All Set For Florida Now!! Cause You Would Have To Have Done It For That Trip!!!! IS IT TIME TO GO YET????


That is true, I would rather do it now than in 2 1/2 month's when it's freezing out!! It needed it anyway...

C U at practice tomorrow, shirts will be there!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Timmy, how'd U make out with the viynl?


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

nothing yet brother


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hope everything went well tonight for ya!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

That was it for us boy's!!! ( the "boss-lady" gets a rest!)


Next time we role out these BRP'S we gonna B in OHIO!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hangin' with Bud's boys at Freddie's and having a real good time!!!:wave:


I am looking SOOO forward to this trip!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

One more Day !!!!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

suckfish said:


> One more Day !!!!


*:thumbsup::thumbsup:HAVE A FUN BUT SAFE TRIP....CAN'T WAIT FOR SATURDAYS RACING.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

DJ66 said:


> *:thumbsup::thumbsup:HAVE A FUN BUT SAFE TRIP....CAN'T WAIT FOR SATURDAYS RACING.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


No Worries DJ Mike Can Drive that Bus & well take care of the FUN:hat::hat::thumbsup: Let's go Racing:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bus is just about packed up and we out at like 7 P.M.



*OHIO*......... here we come!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

DJ66 said:


> *:thumbsup::thumbsup:HAVE A FUN BUT SAFE TRIP....CAN'T WAIT FOR SATURDAYS RACING.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


Will do DJ66, & thank you!

That makes 7 of us!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

this day is going to drag


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope You all had a good ride home !!! Nice to meet all of You.

Are You Guys racing tonight at Drive RC :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Hope You all had a good ride home !!! Nice to meet all of You.
> 
> Are You Guys racing tonight at Drive RC :thumbsup:


Were all home & I'm EXHAUSTED!!! 

Def. NOOO racing today!!!:freak::freak::freak:

Bud it was a great time racing with all your guy's!! We ALL had a blast, & we ALL plan a return trip!
For now I'm out..... I need some much needed sleep!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good to hear :thumbsup: 
Summer series race ?? We have a feast of food at the Kingdom and they will be running 1/4 scale


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Good to hear :thumbsup:
> Summer series race ?? We have a feast of food at the Kingdom and they will be running 1/4 scale


I wood go if it was on one of our off weekend from Motocross


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

A Big thanks to the Bus Driver for handling all the driving cant wait to see where our next stop is? Alabama ? ? Drive Raceway is on the road again


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Just Cant Wait To Get On The Roadgain!!!! On The Road Again!!!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

suckfish said:


> A Big thanks to the Bus Driver for handling all the driving cant wait to see where our next stop is? Alabama ? ? Drive Raceway is on the road again




Come on to Bama only couple hours!

James


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

spider004 said:


> Come on to Bama only couple hours!
> 
> James


Hey it's only 17 hours... ya never know weve gone further:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll B passing thru in a couple months, but can't stop to race, bringing the family to Disney World for a vaca.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

spider004 said:


> Come on to Bama only couple hours!
> 
> James


Hey James, did U get the ESC yet?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 >> You recoupe yet ??


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Magz02 said:


> Hey James, did U get the ESC yet?




Yes I got it. Thanks. Maybe I can get it in car by next year!

You do any good in Ohio?


James


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Magz02 >> You recoupe yet ??


I'm back up to snuff!!:thumbsup:

Need to get a hold of U for another order.... figured I wouldn't bother U while U were at the event?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

spider004 said:


> Yes I got it. Thanks. Maybe I can get it in car by next year!
> 
> You do any good in Ohio?
> 
> ...


Hey James..

Next Year isn't to far away....

I struggled like hell in ALL the qualifiers but....
Took the B and that got me a bump into the A and finished that 3rd.
Threw the Stock B so my son could run it.
And finished 5th in the A for brushless.

I will tell U what......... *NEVER* again will I run 3 classes like that!!!!!!:freak::freak::freak:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey are we practicing Tuesday?? got work to do.. and we need to start the Scalpel's soon


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

suckfish said:


> Hey are we practicing Tuesday?? got work to do.. and we need to start the Scalpel's soon


We are now racing on Tues and doing test and tune on Thurs. I was told that will be for the whole month of Dec.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Scalpel,thems fighting words.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Hey are we practicing Tuesday?? got work to do.. and we need to start the Scalpel's soon


Hey ol'man........ read the forum WITH your glasses on next time....:tongue:

for the month of Dec. we will B racing Tues.'s and Sat.'s with T/T's on Thurs.

This way here we get 5 weekday races rather than 3 with all the holiday's coming.

Scapels R ready, no more excuses boy's U have them so get 'em out there!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Scalpel,thems fighting words.


LOL!!!!

Those scalpels R like a slot car on the track!! They practicly drive themselves!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

we need 1 more to run on Sat. I also thought you said " I WILL NEVER RUN THREE CLASSES AGAIN" LOL


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone, want to buy a scalpel if were not gonna run them gonna sell it... Just checking on the days as Tuesday are going to be hard for me. As I actually tend to work late on tuesdays...


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Im planing on runing mine was just bustin mikes ba$&s.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Trying to get Freddie to list the results from the race  
Will have to call Him


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

That would be great Bud!
Thanks!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you Bud!


My scalpel is ready.... & it is going out there so relax Robert......

Might B tomorrow...?

Hey did I read the next big 18th scale race is in Feb. ????? If I'm not in Florida then & we can move the bus...........how bout it?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Magz02 said:


> Hey James..
> 
> Next Year isn't to far away....
> 
> ...




I'm glad you did good and sounds like great times. Maybe we can get up there one day. I was in Cleveland the day after!

James


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Thank you Bud!
> 
> 
> My scalpel is ready.... & it is going out there so relax Robert......
> ...


WERE WHEN HOW MUCH IM THERE!!!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just waiting myself for the details...??


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Might even have a scapel for someone to try too:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You guys racing soon ?

I talked to Freddie today to list the results from when You all were here but I see nothing yet ???


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

We had a small race on tues. I MEAN SMALL. 4 of us but only 3 Ran. So we mixed it up a little and ran 10 min main. We will be racing on Sunday this week. Should have the reg. crowd.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> We had a small race on tues. I MEAN SMALL. 4 of us but only 3 Ran. So we mixed it up a little and ran 10 min main. We will be racing on Sunday this week. Should have the reg. crowd.


TIMBO EVERY RACE YOU ARE IN IS A SMALL ONE lol :wave:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Yea but aleast its the A main MR B main Money BOB L.M.A.O :tongue::lol::wave:


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Magz02 said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Those scalpels R like a slot car on the track!! They practicly drive themselves!!


If anyone's interested, I have a Scalpel, NIB for sale. PM me for details.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

So who's RACIN Tonight ? ?:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I will be there. But I will be running late


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

The normal crew showed up plus a new driver.

He's hooked......:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone ready to try road course with Tim and I. We are talking about running madness.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Anyone ready to try road course with Tim and I. We are talking about running madness.


just tell me what day ... u guys could come up an practice i'll have to swing over there later to see whats up


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll try it... Mini Magz & I will B there!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well guys he does onroad racing on Thursday Nights so let's plan a date to give it a try before the nationals:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

WELP When the track is done we all need to take a ride!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bob is gonna check in with Chris tomorrow...
Maybe get a practice or 2 in next week??

I my self, am not so comfortable with the thought of turning right :drunk:...... but hell...
lets give it a shot..... can't hurt????.....much....????:dude:
Maybe just a bit of pride and a lighter wallet??:freak:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll let you guys kno tomorrow will be out Xmas shopping tonight so will take a ride over..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

sounds good..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Another Great week of Racing on the edge @ the Ledge...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sure was...sure was!!!

Close, close racing!! with some great humor!!
Mini Magz breaking into the 2.50 league!!:thumbsup:

Was a good fun day!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Sure was...sure was!!!
> 
> Close, close racing!! with some great humor!!
> Mini Magz breaking into the 2.50 league!!:thumbsup:
> ...


That boy of yours is gonna have to start racing with the big boys with those kinda times


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Im out this week! Two broken servos! One of which was not mine! Waiting on parts!! T.S.Racing not real happy with them right now!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a couple 9650's U R MORE than welcome to Tim!!!
I can take 1 out of the mod. & BL chassis's?
Just let me know?

Don't want U sittin' home while we R all racing!!:freak:

Call me!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim, we need to video the mains this weekend, we have no Scalpel vid. yet.

Is UR recorder still track-side or do I need to grab mine?

The tri-pod is there.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

What Time on Saturdays? Are you running any differant times due to the 2 upcoming Holidays?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> What Time on Saturdays? Are you running any differant times due to the 2 upcoming Holidays?


Well Satureday the doors open @ 9am and we start racing around 12:30. right now we are racing on Tuesday nights open @ 5:30pm racing starts @ 7:30. and we do have a practice night on thursday. (same open as Tuesday) We did switch our practice night to thursday to give us more racing on Tuesday becuase of the holidays. We are planning on running the 26th. Come on down and check us out. :thumbsup:

Back to normal schedule in Jan.
racing on Sat & Thurs
practice on Tuesday


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I just ordered a car kit for myself. It's all over now! I cant wait to get on a track!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Tim, we need to video the mains this weekend, we have no Scalpel vid. yet.
> 
> Is UR recorder still track-side or do I need to grab mine?
> 
> The tri-pod is there.


The tri pod is in my truck!! I will bring it and the camera sat with me.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

RCRacer00 said:


> I just ordered a car kit for myself. It's all over now! I cant wait to get on a track!


OH BOY!!!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Well Satureday the doors open @ 9am and we start racing around 12:30. right now we are racing on Tuesday nights open @ 5:30pm racing starts @ 7:30. and we do have a practice night on thursday. (same open as Tuesday) We did switch our practice night to thursday to give us more racing on Tuesday becuase of the holidays. We are planning on running the 26th. Come on down and check us out. :thumbsup:
> 
> Back to normal schedule in Jan.
> racing on Sat & Thurs
> practice on Tuesday


EXACTLY what he said!!! LOL!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> The tri pod is in my truck!! I will bring it and the camera sat with me.


Very good .... thank U sir!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> I just ordered a car kit for myself. It's all over now! I cant wait to get on a track!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

now U R gonna have some fun!!
It'll B nice 2 be on the wheel end of business & not the register end!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> The tri pod is in my truck!! I will bring it and the camera sat with me.


Very cool, we missed ya Tues we needed some marshall :dude: CY Sat


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok guys we got a cold one going on out there ... Please make sure we get the heat KRANKED Early and coffee is pouring.... Let's get Racing:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Roger that!!!
Heat is good & coffee is gonna be on!!!:thumbsup:

U just gotta get here!!


Good storm coming in tomorrow night!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So how many feet of snow are You Guys under ????


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

WEll i only got 2" storm went east out to sea..


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

about 2' here what a difference 60 miles can make


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

kinda disapointed as the new snow thower got barely tested..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bring it over here Bob...... like Tim we got ALL of 2 ft.!!!!!

Damn did it snow!!!!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Bring it over here Bob...... like Tim we got ALL of 2 ft.!!!!!
> 
> Damn did it snow!!!!!!!


Bummer for you guys.. I hope you at least sholved a path to the front door for us racer to get in..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yup, out front and out back!!!
I needed that new thrower of yours!!!:freak:

But gotta say.... it's been a LONG time since we got hit like this....
it is kinda cool!:thumbsup:

C U Tues. for some wheel-2-wheel racing!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds good to me... Let's Go RACIN!!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Question guys. I got my new car kit last night. ot the front end assy together. What's the best servo to use for these BRP's? And What are you using for Batteries? I'd really like to use lipo, But I want to run what you guys have. I look forward to finishing the assy and hitting the track. We should have pics soon of our track.


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

most of us are running a 9650 no drilling required. we were running hitec 81 but there were durability issues.cheap ib 1600s work fine on a small track or you can run team scream matched packs.tried lipo in the mod truck last weekend it was insane.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

midgetracer81 said:


> most of us are running a 9650 no drilling required. we were running hitec 81 but there were durability issues.cheap ib 1600s work fine on a small track or you can run team scream matched packs.tried lipo in the mod truck last weekend it was insane.


Great, Thanks! With the 1600's or team scream, Are you using 4 cell or 6 cell?


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

4 cell


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

electronics layout/battery position? Do you setup the batteries like saddle pack(2 on ea side) or all four on one side and electronics on the other? looks like it would have to be saddle pack set-up. Thanks for the help.


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

run all4 on one side make a hump pack. what are you using for electronics


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Not 100% sure yet, I was just going to swap out esc and rec from one of my 18B's for now. This will mostly be a loaner/rental for our track for now.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

The LRP's & Novak GT's seem to be the best/most common choice but there is another brand that has done/fit very well. I'm just not remembering the name?? Tim... help me out here, U run it. As I remember it's pretty cheap too?
We primarily all run the TS 1500's matched. We did test the 2-cell 1900's in the BRP's but it was way to much!!! 
Def. keep all the cells on the left! 3 flat- 1 on top at rear.


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

it,s a futaba 601c $50


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

midgetracer81 said:


> it,s a futaba 601c $50


Really think that I need to upgrade from the Spy


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok Guys, Questions. The rear diff? My spur gear is right up tight to the tire, What's the fix? or did i do something wrong? Next, The Assc. Motor. The arm shaft hits the rear tire/or real close to it. What's up with that? Last, Is there better pinion gears to use that use a set screw instead of press-on? 

I'll be doing some finishing touches tonight on the track, Hopefully we can get some pics up on-line this week. I'm hoping to have an open house/Race soon after the first of the year.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Try flipping the spur gear. the other side may be shorter or try the other tire.don't run it with the gear rubbing or car will pull to one side. You have to cut the shaft on the 370 motors slightly or space out the rear more. The gears are US standard pitch all the other gears out there are metric pitch they will work but may be noisy.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Try flipping the spur gear. the other side may be shorter or try the other tire.don't run it with the gear rubbing or car will pull to one side. You have to cut the shaft on the 370 motors slightly or space out the rear more. The gears are US standard pitch all the other gears out there are metric pitch they will work but may be noisy.


Thanks Bud, You should be hearing from us soon(Turn 4 Hobbies)for an order.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Mike, we all had to this Just add a shim or two on the axle to push the right rear out. funny thing is all BRP pinion gears wear out faster than the plastic spur gear. Bud is correct tho car will be rather noisy with different pinion.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

:wave:HAPPY NEW YEAR TOO ALL!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

DITTO!!!!!!! :hat::hat::hat::hat::hat:


Got some new racers for the start of the new year!!!

Gonna be a packed house.... C U all on Sat.!!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Happy New Year Guys. 

I got that car on the track let me just say FUN! 
We got pics up on our website site check out our track. 
http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com

Look under west boylston section


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Just so everyone knows the track will be closed for the next two weeks owners are taking the Family on Vacation


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Great time to take a trip to Turn 4 in West Boylston. We'll be running Saturdays at 2pm


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay Guys you All ready to get back to some Racing!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

When You Guy's resume BRP racing ?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

This Sat and we will be ready for Madness on the 5th


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry guy's for the additional week.... the family out-voted me!!!..

Well..... truthfully.... it was REAL easy to stay another week!!! 

High in the 70's -n- low 80's & NO rain!!!



But we R back to business!!
Good to get back to racing with all U guy's-n-gals!!!!!

THANKS FOR THE CONTINUED SUPPORT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> When You Guy's resume BRP racing ?


We R back at it today Bud.. (Sat.):thumbsup:

I need to get a hold of U soon! Points series is coming up!!!

I'll give U a buzz, prob. mon.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Lipo is toooo fast :drunk:


Just an update

The Mod class has had great success with runing lipo with 4200kv brushless motors. These things are crazy fast. But with lots of practice and tuning it working well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

With times in the SUPER low 2's!!!

Bud keep a good supply of orange fronts and blue rears!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Orange fronts ?? Thats going to be tough.


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

Magz02 said:


> With times in the SUPER low 2's!!!
> 
> Bud keep a good supply of orange fronts and blue rears!!!!:thumbsup:


belive it or not I have had very little tire wear with this setup.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim & I looked at UR Mod. sat. ..... U sure about that????? LOL!!!!!!!

My guess is a ride height of 2mm ???? LMAO!!!


STEEL-BOX Tim!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

DRIVE Raceway is going outdoors this year with a 70X35 dirt oval.:thumbsup:
Tentative Fri. night racing.......
small track store to support the classes power/water, canopied, & of coarse plenti of light.

As of now we have a def. 18th scale Losi Late Model class. I'm sure there will be more?
Any info. needed please e-mail me at [email protected]
or check out our club forum at www.driverchobbies/forum.com

I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey guys, What times do you race? You run on Saturdays right? I'm looking to plan a road trip with our guys from Turn 4 to visit your track.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike
We run on Thurs. nights and Sat. The Track opens at 9am and we try to start racing at 12:00 on sat. Thurs we try to start racing no later than 6:30. Come on down be great to see you. Just a note. We have started our points series. So the racing has been awsome everyone has got their A game on. having you guys there to race would be a great little monkey wrench and make it exciting.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

That would be real cool! Come on down!!!
Tim has already posted the times.
I open at 8A.M. on Saturday's if U want time to dial in the track? Or anytime after 5P.M on Thursday's

Hope to see U guy's!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Mike,
U and the guy's making it out our way this weekend?

Just wanted to let you know I'm running the I-Lap system.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

we will be running a summer series. It will be dirt oval but we will be running 1/18 dirt cars unless Bud comes out with some sort of dirt stuff We will keep you updated


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You can run them on the dirt as long as it is as hard as concrete


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> we will be running a summer series. It will be dirt oval but we will be running 1/18 dirt cars unless Bud comes out with some sort of dirt stuff We will keep you updated


Dirt Oval how big are we talking 75' X 35' sounds like the plan.. My Late Model is ready an waiting. We need to put together a work party..:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Taking work party offers now.....!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

75x35 is def. the plan!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is a couple more I did :



















Gonna wrap up the season with these!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

DRIVE Raceway is switching gears in a few weeks and jumping outdoors for the dirt oval scene.:thumbsup:

Our track is planned to be completed by the end of April. It will be 75x35 with a 30% clay hard-packed track. Racing will be under the lights and a tentative race day of Fri. evenings. 
Rules for the classes are as follows:

*Box stock*
2WD Any manufacturer 1/18
6-cell NIMh pack(box battery 1100 MAh)
allowing steering upgrades and CVD's.


*Mod. class*

Losi Late Model ONLY
Any chassis mod.s 2WD 1/18
6800Kv max allowable
2200 2C Lipo max.

*OPEN class*

ANY/EVERYTHING goes .... 2WD any manufacturer 1/18 electric

In addition to these rules:

Want a different class? ie..4WD.. get 3 like kits and turn some laps!!

Please check back for updates!!
Come on out and turn a few laps with us!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

PM replied to ya Jay!:thumbsup:


----------



## jayp4969 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Mike! Hope to see you guys this Tues!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

There will be a few of us here. 
Last weekend of the points series and their all gunning for the big win!!:thumbsup:

C ya Tues.:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wanna WELCOME a new driver to DRIVE Speedway!:thumbsup:

Jay will be wheelin' a Mod. brushless/Lipo!
(Tim AKA. hambone... wont have to P-n-M about my mod. not racing anymore!!! LOL!!!

Jay's got it.... And he is turning some BIG steam too!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Just means you need to build another one ya Wimp.. Please take the skirt off


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad to here Jay came out check it out finally.
Will you be there Thurs?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Just means you need to build another one ya Wimp.. Please take the skirt off


I'll have another for next year.... My shelf will be full again.... sittin, collecting dust!!! LOL!!!! But I will have one.....

Gonna need it for next years Ohio run!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> I'll have another for next year.... My shelf will be full again.... sittin, collecting dust!!! LOL!!!! But I will have one.....
> 
> Gonna need it for next years Ohio run!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WHAT EVER YOU SKIRT!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I look at it as a back-up for my back-up car.......

U can NEVER have enough toys!!!:dude:

Skirt huh?................





*Midget Sumo*.......the only thing U R missing is the greasy black hair & table clothe thong!!!!!:drunk:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey I was just looking at the schedule...


Lets gather up the boy's and go visit Mike at W. Boyalston the Sat. after we tear down!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

*Midget Sumo*.......the only thing U R missing is the greasy black hair & table clothe thong!!!!!:drunk:[/QUOTE]

Get It right Thats Midget BUDDHA
Ive got all i need


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'd like to invite all the drivers at drive R/C to join us at our last race event in CT as Turn 4 R/C Speedway. I'd really like to see the BRP's run on the big banked oval before we turn things over to a new owner. I'm offering half price entry fee for BRP, That's $10.00 entry fee. The race is the Spring Sizzler April 18th.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Im In for a brushless class BRUSHLESS ON THE BANKS OH HELL YA!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We open the campground on the 15th... I wont be able to make it!!!!

DAMN.. brushless would be real fun too!!!!!


----------



## jayp4969 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like me and tim are in for brushless on the banks?! I may do some testing sunday?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jay, U bringing the honey with you tomorrow?

Should I charge a pack for 'er?


----------



## jayp4969 (Apr 11, 2008)

I should go on the net a bit more. I'll let ya know in advance if I'm bringin her with me! It was nice to have an enjoyable day racing up there!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad you had a good time!

Was a FAST/loose day!!

All the windows open and heat off & we couldn't get that track below 71 in any corner!!

Congrads to all the winners!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

C U all on Tues.!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is the finals for the 2010 Points Series:

*Racing on the Edge at the Ledge*​

*A Main Stock*


4th Place Bob "the custodian" Roundy 2.563 -12

(cleaned house in the points series)

3rd Place Tim "BUDA" Roberts 2.625 -11

(takes 2nd in points 6 below Bob)

2nd Place Bill "G-Ford" Gifford 2.625 -8

(our track chef.....BIG THANKS 2 U!!)

1st Place Scott Plourde 2.563 144 Laps

(had the fastest times past 3 weeks!!)




*A Main MOD. Truck*


3rd Place Jay "right-turn" Perkins 2.437 -40
(1st time running his new mod.)
2nd Place Tim Roberts 2.500 -39
1st Place Bob Roundy 2.500 156 Laps



*A Main Youth Stock*


4th Place Clay Plourde 2.750 -42
some real good driving from this little guy!! 3rd time on the track.
3rd Place Matt "P.I.T.A.2" Miller 2.812 -26
2nd Place Jon "P.I.T.A.1" Miller 2.750 -20
1st Place Mike "Mini-Magz" Magliano III 2.625 135 Laps


That wraps up the Points Series for the season... we have 2 more club races before we shift gears to outside dirt oval!

Now for the final points tallies:

*MOD. Truck*


4th Place Tim Heath 89 Points

3rd Place Pat Broderick 127 Points

2nd Place Tim Roberts 160 Points

1st Place Bob Roundy 174 Points




*Stock BRP*


6th Place Tim Heath 88 Points

5th Place Scott Plourde 99 Points

4th Place Pat Broderick 117 Points

3rd Place Bill Gifford 143 Points

2nd Place Tim Roberts 162 Points

1st Place Bob Roundy 168 Points


*Youth Stock BRP*


4th Place Clay Plourde 76 Points

3rd Place Matt Miller 133 Points

2nd Place Jon Miller 139 Points

1st Place Mike Magliano III 148 Points


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Want to take a second to thank the supporters of our 2010 Points series:


BRP Mr. Bud Bartos!!

Jason From Discount R/C Decals

DRIVE R/C Hobbies

Bob Roundy & Tim Roberts

& Bill Gifford (our track chef) All had some mighty fine eat's for the season!!

Thanks to all the racers for the continued support & building a great racing class!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cangrats to all !!! Sounds like You had a good season :thumbsup:


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

*Dirt for Summer?*

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to make it down last Saturday to check out the BRP's - too many domestic responsibilities due to the nice weather.... Oh well, my loss.....

I have picked up a Losi 1/18 late model. I read on the Drive Raceway site that dirt oval may be running this summer. What's the latest on this?

Thanks!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

skmod said:


> Unfortunately, I wasn't able to make it down last Saturday to check out the BRP's - too many domestic responsibilities due to the nice weather.... Oh well, my loss.....
> 
> I have picked up a Losi 1/18 late model. I read on the Drive Raceway site that dirt oval may be running this summer. What's the latest on this?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes it is happening. The track will be started as soon as we can. We need to close up the indoor track. We still have one more weekend. This Saturday and Thursday night is our last so come on down and take a look see. we might even take a trip to Turn4 on Sunday. Most of us have already bought cars for the dirt oval and those that have not are looking. Keep checking back updates will be posted.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

In brief:

Rules/classes are posted on our site. 
Looks as Fri. nights will be the day of choice to run.
We run I-Lap scoring system(Transponders available trackside)
70x35 oval 40% clay mixture.
Covered pits & the usual goods.

Hope to see ya this summer!thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

It was a sad and exciting day Yesterday. The carpet oval track has officialy started to be closed up for the warm months. But we walked and talked the location of the Dirt oval. It is going to be Awsome. Most of us started the transfer with getting dirt cars and parts. Think we will be having some new drivers fot the dirt. We will keep you all updated. And we will start a new thread.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Was depressing dismantling the track!!

But in a few days we'll be starting on the dirt oval!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

*Happy* *Easter* *To* *All!!*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditto!!!

Spent the whole day chasing the boys!!:thumbsup:

& trying to keep them out of TOO much candy!!!:freak::freak:


What a nice day!! 70's...already.....?????


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Whats everyone been doing??? You all know what I have been doing and spending all my money on.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Working to hard :freak: and counting the days until the fall!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well..... summer is winding down now.
Going to start dusting off the toys!!

Looking forward to another GREAT season of BRP racing!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Looks like 6 more weeks until reconstruction!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

New thread
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=301056


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just saw that!!!!:thumbsup:

Another 10K plus!!!

Good... Tim!!

It is looking to be an exciting season this year!!

Got a few new drivers just a waitin for the time!!

And 4 new drivers for the youth class!! 

Really looking forward to it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

We have had more youth drivers than any other classes we run.. GO KIDS


----------

